

Public, Market Moving Data From the Fed Given Early to Private Investors - mcphilip
http://www.nanex.net/aqck2/4434.html#Update

======
mcphilip
This link contains evidence that the Fed's FOMC statement released yesterday
that pushed the markets significantly higher was available at speeds faster
than the speed of light to some investors, implying that certain data
providers had early access to the FOMC statement.

The scandal is over why private investors should have early access to publicly
(i.e. taxpayer) funded data.

